# Aging



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 20, 2016)

It happens to all of us.  First it's a whisker on your chin that you try to convince yourself is just blonde, not gray or silver.  Then, it's the increased waist size, dammit, these jeans fit fifteen years ago, why can't I still fit in a size 34 waist, I haven't put on that much weight, have I?  Next thing you know your fasting for your over 40 physical that the Army makes you take (even though you're only 39, go figure).

So, what tips, techniques, advice do you have to pass on to younger folks about aging.  I'm seeing more wrinkles and grays than I ever thought I'd see on myself.  I'm balding, pretty significantly now, and I am going to be turning 40 in 3 months.  Any advice on how to do this shit gracefully?


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

If you want to ignore all the grey hair creeping in, don't marry a salon owner.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)

Time to embrace the hipster grandpa look.  Future Sap here:


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

I want to punch that guy square in the face.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)

Is this before or after we hold him down and shave his beard?


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

I planned on ripping it off his chin with my bare hands.


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2016)

I thought that was the new millennial look.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

You're right.  The guy in that photo is probably 23/24.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't get butthurt just because you have a handlebar mustache, Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

No handlebar mustache yet. The hair on my head is about 90% white. My facial hair grows about 95% black. As soon as I can grow a white beard, I'm going to stop shaving. And yes, I might apply some mustache wax from time to time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2016)

shave it. Own that shit like Mr Clean. That's what I started doing.

EDIT: plus if you're a cheap [email protected][email protected] like me, that means you save that money on haircuts


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

Sap, just have another baby. It'll make you feel young again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Sap, just have another baby. It'll make you feel young again.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Sap, just have another baby. It'll make you feel young again.


Oh HELL NO.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Sap, just have another baby. It'll make you feel young again.


Yup, that's what I am doing.  Having my 3rd (due in 2 weeks) at 41.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Yup, that's what I am doing.  Having my 3rd (due in 2 weeks) at 41.


Seriously? Congrats.

My baby is about 5 weeks old now.  It's fun. Plus sleep is overrated.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> My baby is about 5 weeks old now.  It's fun. Plus sleep is overrated.


Well since you're having so much fun with that, why not start studying to take another PE exam? :dunno:

Maybe structural?


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

I was thinking Electrical. It seems like an easy one to learn without any education.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Yup, that's what I am doing.  Having my 3rd (due in 2 weeks) at 41.


So what is it about retirement that's a turnoff to you?


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Seriously? Congrats.
> 
> My baby is about 5 weeks old now.  It's fun. Plus sleep is overrated.


Yup, we have 2 boys (3 and 6) and we decided to roll the dice for a girl - and we got her!  Due Oct 5th.  Congrats to you matt, I did not know!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2016)

Supe said:


> So what is it about retirement that's a turnoff to you?


:appl:

LOL!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

Not that I'd really care if my hair or beard turned gray/white, and they haven't yet, but what has started to turn white are my eyebrows.  That just looks weird. :\


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 21, 2016)

> 1 hour ago, ptatohed said:
> Yup, we have 2 boys (3 and 6) and we decided to roll the dice for a girl - and we got her!  Due Oct 5th.  Congrats to you matt, I did not know!


Congrats!

We are in the same boat.  We have a 2 boys, 2 and 5, and have had a couple of conversations about it.  I just don't know if I can go back to the baby mentality.

I've been cutting my hair on my own for a while now.  I started going bald a few years back so I decided to buy some clippers and gave myself the Jason Statham cut.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Yup, we have 2 boys (3 and 6) and we decided to roll the dice for a girl - and we got her!  Due Oct 5th.  Congrats to you matt, I did not know!


Thanks.

I have two girls. NO WAY IN HELL am I going to roll the dice and try for again for a boy. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been going bald since I was 18 and started shaving my head around 25, so at this point it's who I am. I have started noticing the gray hairs in my beard though. Honestly, aging doesn't bother me that much. I've never been one to fret over getting older, but what really hits me is when I see how big my kids are now. I can't believe how fast time goes by and that scares me much more than me getting physically older. I wish that I could slow down time and spend more time with my kids now since they're at the age that they want to spend time with me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> I've been going bald since I was 18 and started shaving my head around 25, so at this point it's who I am. I have started noticing the gray hairs in my beard though. Honestly, aging doesn't bother me that much. I've never been one to fret over getting older, but what really hits me is when I see how big my kids are now. *I can't believe how fast time goes by and that scares me much more than me getting physically older. I wish that I could slow down time and spend more time with my kids now since they're at the age that they want to spend time with me.*


x2!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> x2!


x3!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

Now when I get a haircut they also ask to "trim my eyebrows" that didn't use to happen 10 years ago....


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

I have to shave my ears.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

My nose hair gets out of control these days. I have to cut them every couple days.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)

Supe said:


> I have to shave my ears.


I did not know this was you Supe.  Could've sworn you looked different:


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

That's the after.  Here's the before:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2016)

mr snick is a little fuzzy too.


----------



## goodal (Sep 21, 2016)

Only 36 here, but I've found the nose hair thing a bit disturbing too.  Every now and then there will be a 2"er come out of nowhere.  Other than that, no grey, no wrinkles, no aches and pains.  Life is good.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have two girls. NO WAY IN HELL am I going to roll the dice and try for again for a boy. It's not worth the risk.


I think the statistics show that if you have two girls, your 3rd is ever so slightly likely to be a boy.  I think it is like 51% or something like that. 

Also, I don't know fore sure if it really, truly works or not but supposedly there are techniques you can do to skew the odds in your favor to obtain the gender you want.  We did it and here's how it went for us.  1st born:  We did every trick in the book (I won't get too graphical here) to get a boy and we did.  2nd born:  Didn't try any "tricks" and got a boy.  3rd born:  Did absolutely everything in the book to get a girl and we did.  So, form your own opinion.


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

goodal said:


> Only 36 here, but I've found the nose hair thing a bit disturbing too.  Every now and then there will be a 2"er come out of nowhere.  Other than that, no grey, no wrinkles, no aches and pains.  Life is good.


When I get those, it's always platinum silver.  Looks like fishing line.  Never quite figured that one out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> *I think the statistics show that if you have two girls, your 3rd is ever so slightly likely to be a boy.  I think it is like 51% or something like that. *
> 
> Also, I don't know fore sure if it really, truly works or not but supposedly there are techniques you can do to skew the odds in your favor to obtain the gender you want.  We did it and here's how it went for us.  1st born:  We did every trick in the book (I won't get too graphical here) to get a boy and we did.  2nd born:  Didn't try any "tricks" and got a boy.  3rd born:  Did absolutely everything in the book to get a girl and we did.  So, form your own opinion.


Tell that to my husbands former boss...5 girls before the boy the boy they wanted


----------



## Supe (Sep 21, 2016)

How many of them did he give up for adoption?


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2016)

goodal said:


> Only 36 here, but I've found the nose hair thing a bit disturbing too.  Every now and then there will be a 2"er come out of nowhere.  Other than that, no grey, no wrinkles, no aches and pains.  Life is good.


But do you have your hair goodal?? 

I'll take wrinkles, I'll take gray, I'll take ear/nose hair, I just want my head hair!  I am holding on tight.  I have receded a little for sure up front but most of it is there still.  I started receding at like 27 and it isn't ideal but it hasn't really gotten too too much worse since my late 20s / mid 30s.  I do the "comb forward" trick (not to be confused with a "comb over").


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> Tell that to my husbands former boss...5 girls before the boy the boy they wanted


They should have consulted me on the proper techniques!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> > 3 hours ago, matt267 PE said: Thanks. I have two girls. NO WAY IN HELL am I going to roll the dice and try for again for a boy. It's not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> I think the statistics show that if you have two girls, your 3rd is ever so slightly likely to be a boy.  I think it is like 51% or something like that.
> Also, I don't know fore sure if it really, truly works or not but supposedly there are techniques you can do to skew the odds in your favor to obtain the gender you want.  We did it and here's how it went for us.  1st born:  We did every trick in the book (I won't get too graphical here) to get a boy and we did.  2nd born:  Didn't try any "tricks" and got a boy.  3rd born:  Did absolutely everything in the book to get a girl and we did.  So, form your own opinion.  [emoji4]


Nope. I don't like those odds. Give me 100% then I'll be interested. But it's too late now. The oven has been turned off.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Nope. I don't like those odds. Give me 100% then I'll be interested. But it's too late now. The oven has been turned off.


so buy a new, younger oven


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> > 3 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: Nope. I don't like those odds. Give me 100% then I'll be interested. But it's too late now. The oven has been turned off.
> 
> 
> so buy a new, younger oven


Too expensive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 21, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have two girls. NO WAY IN HELL am I going to roll the dice and try for again for a boy. It's not worth the risk.


three girls here.  Yeah, it doesn't work to roll the dice.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2016)

Kudos to you trying for additional kids, having one kid is for fucking pussies


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a fucking beard. Don't tell me to grow old gracefully.

fuckingitaliancolumbiangenes


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 21, 2016)

csb said:


> I have a fucking beard. Don't tell me to grow old gracefully.
> 
> fuckingitaliancolumbiangenes


Is it turning gray?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 22, 2016)

Supe said:


> How many of them did he give up for adoption?


All of them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 22, 2016)

I went full bald while I was in Kuwait, but the wife saw the picture I put on Facebook and got pissed, so now it just looks thin and middle aged.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2016)

^ Do you let your wife make all your decisions for you?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 22, 2016)

No comments on dealing with aging. I'm closer to 40 than 30, and have no gray hair, and its natural (don't color, not even highlights). Don't look my age, but waiting for that to catch up with me.


----------



## goodal (Sep 22, 2016)

All the hairs are in place.  Probably a little receding, but not much. My dads side were all balding by their late 20's.  My moms side took a full head of hair to the grave.  Looks like I got her side.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2016)

I think the baldness jean comes from your mother's father. So you're good.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I think the baldness jean comes from your mother's father. So you're good.


If that's the case, I'm f*cked.  My father on the other hand is in his late 60's and has a salt and pepper mop for hair.  I don't think he's lost a strand.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I think the baldness jean comes from your mother's father. So you're good.


i call bs on this one...mr snick's mom's dad had full head of hair his entire life and he didn't even start graying until he hit his late 70s.  Mr snicks taking after his dad, gray and balding on top, although thankfully he refuses to comb over like his dad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> i call bs on this one...mr snick's mom's dad had full head of hair his entire life and he didn't even start graying until he hit his late 70s.  Mr snicks taking after his dad, gray and balding on top, although thankfully he refuses to comb over like his dad.


Hey, I didn't make it up.

My mother's father was mostly bald. So far though, I have a thick head of white hair. So I'm hoping there's more to it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2016)

minisnick doesn't stand a chance when he is older....he has early baldness on both side of the family.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm not bald but very thin, gray, and heading to white.  My neighbor is a hair dresser by occupation and since my long-time barber died about 5 years ago, my neighbor cuts my hair (no charge as I help him with computer issues).  He talked me into applying some color.  I just wanted to go from white back to salt/pepper look.  Well it wasn't pretty as the color he put in went to a blond/ginger sort of color.  since then I've backed off on the coloring and just cut it short.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Is it turning gray?


Fortunately/Unfortunately(?) yes


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2016)

NO ONE LOOK MA_PE IN THE EYES! HE'LL STEAL YOUR SOUL!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2016)

yes.  hair color will do that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I'm not bald but very thin, gray, and heading to white.  My neighbor is a hair dresser by occupation and since my long-time barber died about 5 years ago, my neighbor cuts my hair (no charge as I help him with computer issues).  H*e talked me into applying some color*.  I just wanted to go from white back to salt/pepper look.  Well it wasn't pretty as the color he put in went to a blond/ginger sort of color.  since then I've backed off on the coloring and just cut it short.


there's your problem.  For the salt and pepper look, you need this http://justformen.com/touchofgray/


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 22, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> ^ Do you let your wife make all your decisions for you?


Let me ask her, I'll get back to you.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 22, 2016)

:appl: :true:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Kudos to you trying for additional kids, having one kid is for fucking pussies


pun intended?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Well it wasn't pretty as the color he put in went to a blond/ginger sort of color.  since then I've backed off on the coloring and just cut it short.


So you used the Trump coloring kit? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 22, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick doesn't stand a chance when he is older....he has early baldness on both side of the family.


Same for mini-ble1. I keep telling him to enjoy his hair while he's got it.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> there's your problem.  For the salt and pepper look, you need this http://justformen.com/touchofgray/


He actually got a new product specifically like that but I have not bought in on it yet.



knight1fox3 said:


> So you used the Trump coloring kit? :dunno:


could be.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 22, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> So, what tips, techniques, advice do you have to pass on to younger folks about aging.  I'm seeing more wrinkles and grays than I ever thought I'd see on myself.  I'm balding, pretty significantly now, and I am going to be turning 40 in 3 months.  Any advice on how to do this shit gracefully?


Live in a tropical environment, only drink beer after running 5 miles and sweating a gallon.  That worked for me for a while.

Now that I'm living back in the real world, I feel like my age is catching up to me fast.  Recently I doubled my exercise, and while I am feeling fit I have not lost a pound.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd call living in Alaska "the real world".  I mean, isn't it like -20 degrees there year round?  I know, I know, it's a dry cold.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2016)

Sapper PE said:


> I'm not sure I'd call living in Alaska "the real world".  I mean, isn't it like -20 degrees there year round?  I know, I know, it's a dry cold.


yeah, but on the upside....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

I think by real world he means, "back in society"  movie theatres, restaurants, home improvement projects, etc..


----------



## Dleg (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, I basically mean the Rat Race.  I think that is what really ages You People.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 23, 2016)

That, and perhaps it's the beer.  In the islands, all we could drink was Bud Light and Miller Lite, mon.  Basically just water, rehydrating you with a little taste and a little buzz. None of this IPA and Porter crap that You People are all drinking over here, filling you up with heart-burn inducing hops and belly bloat.

:dunno:


----------



## SE_FL (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm rounding out my Jesus year and another kid is due in a month. I've been the same size for the last decade but I'm sure that will change quickly. With three kids under 6 I have no problem burning calories to stay slim, but my hairline is definitely suffering. I've been buzzing my own hair cuts for five years, got to find spare change somewhere to pay for piano lessons.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

So will the new kid be #3 or the 4th? Tough when you get double outnumbered!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 26, 2016)

"As the father of three, I still feel two is the perfect number." - Road Guy, circa 2011.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 26, 2016)

^ Does that belong in the "Inspirational Quote" thread?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's an aging thing that I finally figured out yesterday: tennis elbow.  For the past few years I have been feeling this coming on, but did not ever consider that "tennis elbow" was what I have, because I don't play tennis.  It's a muscle/joint pain on the outside of the forearm up near the elbow. "golfer's elbow" is on the inside of the elbow, basically the same thing just a different location.  It makes it hurt to grip things, for example lifting a gallon of milk out of the refrigerator. It got worse and worse over time, and I thought it was due to my sleeping habits (on my side with my arm under my pillow).  But yesterday i finally Googled it, and figured it out and that my morning weight routine was probably what has been setting it off.  

So I went out and bought a $25 tennis elbow brace - a narrow band that puts pressure on the tendons - and tried some simple stretches I found online.  No drugs, no visit to the doctor.  Today it is 90% better.  

Just FYI for all of you who are "aging".


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2016)

@Dleg, I'm glad your Google search worked out. The last time I tried to Google a medical thing, I ended up convinced that I have brain cancer and leprosy.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, this is the first time Googling has worked for me, which leads me to believe that it actually hasn't worked and in fact I do really have elbow cancer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2016)

just don't wear the elbow brace thing all day.  Only an hr or so at a time from what I read about them awhile back...one of my elbows is acting up too


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I am addicted to glucosamine, I don't know if it works but I take it religiously


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

I've taken that a few times, when I had some knee problems.  The knee problems went away, so I'm thinking maybe it worked? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Here's an aging thing that I finally figured out yesterday: tennis elbow.  For the past few years I have been feeling this coming on, but did not ever consider that "tennis elbow" was what I have, because I don't play tennis.  It's a muscle/joint pain on the outside of the forearm up near the elbow. "golfer's elbow" is on the inside of the elbow, basically the same thing just a different location.  It makes it hurt to grip things, for example lifting a gallon of milk out of the refrigerator. It got worse and worse over time, and I thought it was due to my sleeping habits (on my side with my arm under my pillow).  But yesterday i finally Googled it, and figured it out and that my morning weight routine was probably what has been setting it off.
> 
> So I went out and bought a $25 tennis elbow brace - a narrow band that puts pressure on the tendons - and tried some simple stretches I found online.  No drugs, no visit to the doctor.  Today it is 90% better.
> 
> Just FYI for all of you who are "aging".


Happens to a lot of people.  A weight lifter turned me on to a solution for the problem.  I suffered to the point I actually had surgery on my elbow and still got no relief.  Before getting to that point I tried a lot of things including a brace, steroids injections, and of course ice and cold wraps.  Then, I tried his suggestion.  The solution?  Magnesium.  You can do one of two things.  Soak the elbow in an epsom salt bath, which is time consuming, or supplement with a high absorption tablet.  The forms that I have found effective are Magnesium glycinate, chelated Magnesium, and Magnesion L-Theronate.  Don't waste your time on the stuff you find in the grocery store, which is Magnesium oxide.  The body doesn't absorb it well.

The root cause of tennis elbow is overuse of the muscles in the forearm.  When they are subjected to repeated movements, eventually the muscle says "hey I'm just going to stay contracted". When they do, they put continual tension on the ligaments which end up tearing and becoming inflamed and painful. Magnesium works to allow the muscles to relax fully easing tension on the ligaments which the body can then repair.

It not only helped my tennis elbow, and when I say helped I mean eliminated it totally.  It also eliminated my plantar fasciitus, which is another over-stress condition.  A bottle of chelated magnesium is about 15 bucks and totally worth a try.  Go through a bottle and if it doesn't work you never have to try it again.  Now, I only take it (a couple tablets at a time) if I'm having a flare up, which is pretty infrequent.  But it gets it back under control right away.  Initially, I took as many as three tablets in the morning and three at night before bed.  One word of caution, it does act as a mild laxative, so adjust accordingly.

This is what I buy:

https://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best-Absorption-Magnesium-Supplement/dp/B000BD0RT0/ref=sr_1_1_s_it?s=hpc&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1475268464&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=magnesium


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

^Cool.  That sounds like it could work for back problems (muscle related only of course) and my shin splints, which are essentially the same thing.  I will give it a try!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 30, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> The root cause of tennis elbow is overuse of the muscles in the forearm.  *When they are subjected to repeated movements*, eventually the muscle says "hey I'm just going to stay contracted". When they do, they put continual tension on the ligaments which end up tearing and becoming inflamed and painful.


Damn, I'm totally going to get tennis elbow...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2016)

Dleg said:


> ^Cool.  That sounds like it could work for back problems (muscle related only of course) and my shin splints, which are essentially the same thing.  I will give it a try!


Yes, I use it to help my back too.  Re: elbow, I couldn't grip a gallon jug of milk.  I totally know what you're talking about.  It was bad.  Couldn't do pushups.  Couldn't shoot pistols.  It prevented lots of things.  Heck, handshakes were painful.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, I'm totally going to get tennis elbow...


Maybe get rid of your internet service?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Yes, I use it to help my back too.  Re: elbow, I couldn't grip a gallon jug of milk.  I totally know what you're talking about.  It was bad.  Couldn't do pushups.  Couldn't shoot pistols.  It prevented lots of things.  Heck, handshakes were painful.


That's the point I recently reached.  The gallon of milk in morning became something I dreaded, and a million handshakes at a conference last week really sealed it.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

Dleg after his morning "workout"?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Happens to a lot of people.  A weight lifter turned me on to a solution for the problem.  I suffered to the point I actually had surgery on my elbow and still got no relief.  Before getting to that point I tried a lot of things including a brace, steroids injections, and of course ice and cold wraps.  Then, I tried his suggestion.  The solution?  Magnesium.  You can do one of two things.  Soak the elbow in an epsom salt bath, which is time consuming, or supplement with a high absorption tablet.  The forms that I have found effective are Magnesium glycinate, chelated Magnesium, and Magnesion L-Theronate.  Don't waste your time on the stuff you find in the grocery store, which is Magnesium oxide.  The body doesn't absorb it well.
> 
> The root cause of tennis elbow is overuse of the muscles in the forearm.  When they are subjected to repeated movements, eventually the muscle says "hey I'm just going to stay contracted". When they do, they put continual tension on the ligaments which end up tearing and becoming inflamed and painful. Magnesium works to allow the muscles to relax fully easing tension on the ligaments which the body can then repair.
> 
> ...


@Audi driver, P.E.: I just wanted to follow up on this.  I ordered some of your chelated magnesium from Amazon, and I've been taking it on and off for about 2 months now (maybe a little less).  The tennis elbow symptoms have been 100% gone now for about 2 weeks, and they gradually improved up to that point after taking the supplements.  I've been doing nothing else besides taking the supplements, not even wearing the brace.  I have been lifting and working and using the muscles all the time.  I am ordinarily a very skeptical person, but I think this stuff works! 

Also, I damaged my Achilles tendon from a slip and fall in our parking lot about 4 weeks ago, and I was really worried about that screwing up my running, but it has recovered 100% as well.  Not sure if it's related to the magnesium, but I am thinking it is, since it's the same root issue.

Thanks for the excellent tip!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

Dleg said:


> @Audi driver, P.E.: I just wanted to follow up on this.  I ordered some of your chelated magnesium from Amazon, and I've been taking it on and off for about 2 months now (maybe a little less).  The tennis elbow symptoms have been 100% gone now for about 2 weeks, and they gradually improved up to that point after taking the supplements.  I've been doing nothing else besides taking the supplements, not even wearing the brace.  I have been lifting and working and using the muscles all the time.  I am ordinarily a very skeptical person, but I think this stuff works!
> 
> Also, I damaged my Achilles tendon from a slip and fall in our parking lot about 4 weeks ago, and I was really worried about that screwing up my running, but it has recovered 100% as well.  Not sure if it's related to the magnesium, but I am thinking it is, since it's the same root issue.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent tip!


Awesome!  I was wondering about this the other day.  Good to hear!  If you're like me, you'll have to supplement with it periodically to maintain.  It's hardly anything I would consider a big deal.     :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2016)

I may have to give that a try.  I've been getting really bad tension headaches every day from neck/shoulder muscles not relaxing.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 15, 2016)

Speaking of aging, I was at the eye doctor yesterday and it seems that I will need eye surgery this coming spring.

The reason is because I have had cataracts (both eyes) for a while now and they have progressed enough to warrant surgery.

Anybody have this surgery? Is it like the Star Trek: TNG Borg thing?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2016)

wow you are little young to have cataracts aren't you?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 15, 2016)

^^ Technically yes, but not really.

I'm 39 and my Mom had it done at 39 as well.

I'm not overweight, not diabetic, a non-smoker, and wear sunglasses religiously. I think I was just dealt a bad hand.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 15, 2016)

i used to pull out the gray/white....but ive lost that battle in goatee 50/50 salt pepper

will still pull the odd white on head....they like to grow against the grain be all wavy

and + 1 on punching the douche on page one


----------



## RickJames (Dec 15, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> so buy a new, younger oven


working on it but how young is too young


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 15, 2016)

My sister wore glasses her whole life, but after her cataract surgery at 55 she no longer needs glasses.

I hear it is pretty expensive.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2016)

RickJames said:


> working on it but how young is too young


If you have to ask, then it's too young.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 15, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> If you have to ask, then it's too young.


47  ...10 yrs difference


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2016)

My mom just had cataract surgery at age 73, and they fixed her nearsightedness while they were at it.  She doesn't have to wear glasses anymore and is really happy.

So congrats, you're the same as a 73 year old!


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 16, 2016)

On the plus side, you can start saying you're 39 years young.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2016)

I discovered that I'm at the stage of accepting my aging self... I got excited when the new garbage disposal came in the mail yesterday...  :mellow:


----------

